
The Bizarre Story of the Girl with No Vagina Who Was Stabbed and Had a Baby-2013 - Tomte
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2013/08/the-bizarre-story-of-the-girl-with-no-vagina-who-was-stabbed-and-had-a-baby/
======
exolymph
Well. Goodness.

